# MSI  broken the world record? Pentium G3258 OC up to 6.8 Ghz!



## CountryStack (Jul 7, 2014)

I think lot of people read this info on Techpowerup alrady
http://www.techpowerup.com/202711/p...58-reaches-6861-7-mhz-on-msi-motherboard.html

just kind interesting with thiss cpu
and cool thing is,
"The CPU can even be easily overclocked to 4.7 GHz if a high-end air-cooling fan is used, boosting its performance as high as 45%."
and
"They can automatically overclock the CPU to 4.3GHz from its original 3.2GHz through MSI's exclusive technology OC Genie 4, increasing its performance by 34%"
cheaper than i3, and also better(higher performance)

I am ready to buy one with msi z97 pc mate (cost less than $200...)

anyone already get it? how about show your experience with it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

That chips lower than current gen i3


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 7, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> That chips lower than current gen i3


no HT


----------



## CountryStack (Jul 7, 2014)

well, ya, i3 get HT
so this pentium cpu only good for oc?






http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-g3258-overclocking-performance,3849-5.html

here is the review from toms, well, not bad with the price though lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2014)

CountryStack said:


> well, ya, i3 get HT
> so this pentium cpu only good for oc?
> 
> 
> ...



cool a chart like that just prove a X4 750K stock is way enough, and a high end A88X+760K cost just 150chf with a 750K its 143chf... a G3258+Z97 mobo at the cheapest : 176.50chf (based on pricing  on pre order) so if you have "just" the money to take a "good" Z97 and a G3258 do yourself a favor wait a moment and stretch the budget a bit and take a i5-4690K, or take a A88X+750/760K

otherwise yeah ... that G3258 seems to be good for OC
potential? cheap so if it burns it's no biggies ... tho 6.8 is low no? iirc some AMD APU did higher and i think i also saw a i7... wait a sec "broken the world record for the Pentium 20th Anniversary Edition G3258 processor by reach6861.7 MHz."
oh its only in the G3258 category (you might want to edit the title of the thread  "MSI has the fastest G3258 @ 6.8" )


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> cool a chart like that just prove a X4 750K stock is way enough, and a high end A88X+760K cost just 150chf with a 750K its 143chf... a G3258+Z97 mobo at the cheapest : 176.50chf (based on pricing  on pre order) so if you have "just" the money to take a "good" Z97 and a G3258 do yourself a favor wait a moment and stretch the budget a bit and take a i5-4690K, or take a A88X+750/760K
> 
> otherwise yeah ... that G3258 seems to be good for OC
> potential? cheap so if it burns it's no biggies ... tho 6.8 is low no? iirc some AMD APU did higher and i think i also saw a i7... wait a sec "broken the world record for the Pentium 20th Anniversary Edition G3258 processor by reach6861.7 MHz."
> oh its only in the G3258 category (you might want to edit the title of the thread  "MSI has the fastest G3258 @ 6.8" )



Processors really don't matter these days. I've been preaching about it for months but nobody seems to care. Unless people intend on blitzing Starcraft II or Total War, there really is no need for anything above an i3 or an AMD 750/760K.

I'm gonna buy a Pentium K in 2 weeks or so just to see what I can tear out of it, then build a cheapo PC out of it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> then build a cheapo PC out of it.


it will not technically be cheap ... since 750/760K build would be more appropriate, intel should seriously think on letting the low price sector to AMD (and lose market? NEVEEERR better give a chip that cost a bit more and do barely better than the concurrent) oh well as long a you get a "cheapo" Z97 you will be able to upgrade that G3258 to a i5-i7, on the other hand(literally as "sadly"...  ) a A88X mobo (2x cheaper than a good cheap Z97) the top is a A10-7850K who cost same as a i3~



RCoon said:


> Processors really don't matter these days. I've been preaching about it for months but nobody seems to care. Unless people intend on blitzing Starcraft II or Total War, there really is no need for anything above an i3 or an AMD 750/760K.


hence my main build with a 6300+990X+R9 290 (ok i had a 760K+A88X+R9-270X i could also keep the mobo/cpu and just change the gpu ... )


----------



## BALADU (Jul 8, 2014)

G3258 is so cheap....my cpu is i5 4670,should i get rid of i5 and go with G3258?


----------



## CountryStack (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Processors really don't matter these days. I've been preaching about it for months but nobody seems to care. Unless people intend on blitzing Starcraft II or Total War, there really is no need for anything above an i3 or an AMD 750/760K.
> 
> I'm gonna buy a Pentium K in 2 weeks or so just to see what I can tear out of it, then build a cheapo PC out of it.



Agree~Cpu is not important anymore....
but for the high-end games,(like watch dogs), I think we still need to care about the CPU we gonna use

anyway, I just grab a G3258 yesterday XD
will try to do it on my gaming 5 first (well, gonna try to play with oc first, then put it on the new h97 for my office use)



GreiverBlade said:


> it will not technically be cheap ... since 750/760K build would be more appropriate, intel should seriously think on letting the low price sector to AMD (and lose market? NEVEEERR better give a chip that cost a bit more and do barely better than the concurrent) oh well as long a you get a "cheapo" Z97 you will be able to upgrade that G3258 to a i5-i7, on the other hand(literally as "sadly"...  ) a A88X mobo (2x cheaper than a good cheap Z97) the top is a A10-7850K who cost same as a i3~
> 
> 
> hence my main build with a 6300+990X+R9 290 (ok i had a 760K+A88X+R9-270X i could also keep the mobo/cpu and just change the gpu ... )



well, you r right
if I really want to play as the hard-overclocker
i wil get i5 or i7 for sure
but this cpu is the cheapest oc cpu! should be good for the oc beginner


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

CountryStack said:


> then put it on the new h97 for my office use



Which H97 board? There may be an OC BIOS for it


----------



## CountryStack (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Which H97 board? There may be an OC BIOS for it


well, plan to get msi h97 gaming 3 when i get extra budget XD


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Processors really don't matter these days. I've been preaching about it for months but nobody seems to care. Unless people intend on blitzing Starcraft II or Total War, there really is no need for anything above an i3 or an AMD 750/760K.
> 
> I'm gonna buy a Pentium K in 2 weeks or so just to see what I can tear out of it, then build a cheapo PC out of it.



it is simpl,e if you play intensive CPU game, you will need a better CPU.. If you plan Crossfire/SLI, a better CPU, or better platform is required. If you use alot of intensive CPU software, get a better CPU. Instead, this CPU is what you want: Low price, good overclock, low power consumption, very good performance.

But anyway, for gaming, it stil good in a intensive CPU game, it always depend on what settings you will put. I am sure my bro would like it..


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 8, 2014)

BALADU said:


> G3258 is so cheap....my cpu is i5 4670,should i get rid of i5 and go with G3258?



No, the G3258 cannot compete with the i5-4670 in overall performance.
The G3258 is a special anniversary edition, celebrating 20 years of Pentium CPUs. 
It is capable of running at high clock speeds (or so I'll soon find out) but the i5 has much more performance built into it. Keep your i5 since you already have it.

I bought the G3258 and a Z97 MSI board for a fantastic price. ($98 sale for both on Newegg)
I got it because it's a novelty that I can try OCing a little, and later it will be a good HTCP or mild gamer for my wife or grandson.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2014)

this would be a nice record if it was with both cores enabled not only one...


----------



## joyman (Jul 8, 2014)

G3258 is meh... only two cores, it's like when all got x2 cpus to make single core again... All this about overclock mania on intel is also meh..., just push multi and vcore, no fun. And 750k is better, because it has two more threads, that will always help. On the reviews they don't check multithreading, only one review I read when they tested fx6300 or it was fx6350 against Ivy i3 and G pentium. Gaming they all were almost even, but when there was streaming while gaming and steam downloading a game in the background numbers change much. So no sense in buying two thread cpu to play games today in my opinion.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 8, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> this would be a nice record if it was with both cores enabled not only one...


just like all OC records ... only one core so, yep pretty much standard,
and again its not a global record  only in the G3258 category woohoo! even funnier : no practical application no use, just like the 2ghz "K|NGP|N" 780Ti (a GTX 460 Hawk at 1001mhz was more impressive, since it was a 24/24 7/7 ) these record are just ... hum i would say totally useless but its imho



CountryStack said:


> but this cpu is the cheapest oc cpu! should be good for the oc beginner


heck? nearly any AMD are unlocked (unlike intel who charge premium for a K cpu) ok they have a higher TDP but a 750K is not so much more expensive and also H97/Z97 board cost a bit more than a A88X board so it negate the price advantage on the CPU, the G3258 is not worth anything at all in the end, Intel did a unlocked cheap cpu for the 20th anniversary? AMD do it since a while, tho it's interesting to see those kind of news.
also forgot to mention A88X is not mandatory ... unlike intel (again ...) any AMD chipset support OC, A55 A58 A75 A78 A85 A88X(FM2 FM2+ since the 750/760K are FM2) 970/990X/990FX (even my 6300+990X cost less than the cheapest Z97+G3258 where i am, 190chf (intel) vs 185chf (AMD) )




BALADU said:


> G3258 is so cheap....my cpu is i5 4670,should i get rid of i5 and go with G3258?


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeh? no not even in dream! (in case it was a serious question ... )


----------



## CountryStack (Jul 9, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> No, the G3258 cannot compete with the i5-4670 in overall performance.
> The G3258 is a special anniversary edition, celebrating 20 years of Pentium CPUs.
> It is capable of running at high clock speeds (or so I'll soon find out) but the i5 has much more performance built into it. Keep your i5 since you already have it.
> 
> ...



which z97 mb? you mean $98 for both g3258 and z97 mb?
well,  i just got one of g3258 cpu, and gonna try to oc it with my msi z97 gaming 5, will post to info when i done with it



joyman said:


> G3258 is meh... only two cores, it's like when all got x2 cpus to make single core again... All this about overclock mania on intel is also meh..., just push multi and vcore, no fun. And 750k is better, because it has two more threads, that will always help. On the reviews they don't check multithreading, only one review I read when they tested fx6300 or it was fx6350 against Ivy i3 and G pentium. Gaming they all were almost even, but when there was streaming while gaming and steam downloading a game in the background numbers change much. So no sense in buying two thread cpu to play games today in my opinion.


well, I think 2cores is good for most of game, which like lol, diablo and facebook games
I believe it all about the price, of course we cant beat i5, but maybe i3 (if not care about the HT)
but anyway, this g3258 is really low price for basic gaming build.


----------



## joyman (Jul 9, 2014)

Well it is not that cheap here at least. It is about 70 euro, which is equivalent to athlon 750k, which is better in my opinion. 4 threads will be more useful than 2 and both cpus are enough for gaming. Today's games are gpu dependent, very few of them need powerful cpu.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 9, 2014)

CountryStack said:


> which z97 mb? you mean $98 for both g3258 and z97 mb?
> well,  i just got one of g3258 cpu, and gonna try to oc it with my msi z97 gaming 5, will post to info when i done with it



Yeah, it was a great deal that sold out very fast. $98.00 for the Pentium G3258 ~and~ the *MSI Z97 U3 Plus*.
I posted the deal here, but it was gone before anyone could get it besides me.
I posted it somewhere else and two others got it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 9, 2014)

dang didn't realize it's been over 20 years since the Pentium brand launched. Where has the time gone? At any rate it's a nice budget cpu but I'd expect the 2 threads to become an issue sooner or later. I'd at lease want a hyper threaded dual core.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 9, 2014)

Two cores may be an issue in time. I think that the GPUs in the system will carry it for gaming. (or at least the gaming _I'm_ doing) It will be a pair of GTX-570s in SLI.

I got an i5-4690K a few weeks ago and my i7-2600K is still going strong as well. The 4690K will be my first custom water build and I'm looking forward to it. I've used a lot of AIOs until now.

If this was Hyper Threaded I'd buy more of them.


----------



## BALADU (Jul 10, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> No, the G3258 cannot compete with the i5-4670 in overall performance.
> The G3258 is a special anniversary edition, celebrating 20 years of Pentium CPUs.
> It is capable of running at high clock speeds (or so I'll soon find out) but the i5 has much more performance built into it. Keep your i5 since you already have it.
> 
> ...



maybe i should buy the G3258 and a Z97 MSI to try to practice OC,too 



GreiverBlade said:


> just like all OC records ... only one core so, yep pretty much standard,
> and again its not a global record  only in the G3258 category woohoo! even funnier : no practical application no use, just like the 2ghz "K|NGP|N" 780Ti (a GTX 460 Hawk at 1001mhz was more impressive, since it was a 24/24 7/7 ) these record are just ... hum i would say totally useless but its imho
> 
> 
> ...




ummmmmm.... maybe i am just a computer baby now ......


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 10, 2014)

a overclocker from korea named NAMEGT overclocked a G3258 cpu to a frequency of 6000.8 and 6198.6 MHz with both cores enabled. (Finally someone used both cores instead of being a bitch )

NAMEGT smashed the world record of Cinebench R15 and UCBench 2011.

One of the Cinebench R15 submissions was doing MOA 2014 Class B Qualifiers 












NAMEGT's hwbot: http://hwbot.org/submission/2577990


----------



## CountryStack (Jul 10, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> a overclocker from korea named NAMEGT overclocked a G3258 cpu to a frequency of 6000.8 and 6198.6 MHz with both cores enabled. (Finally someone used both cores instead of being a bitch )
> 
> NAMEGT smashed the world record of Cinebench R15 and UCBench 2011.
> 
> ...



wow, so 6.8Ghz is the new world record with g3258 for sure right?

anyway, I just gonna try to oc this g3258 with my msi z96 gaming 5 mb (just for fun)
will post the info later on.

(after that, i m gonna grab a h97 mb, and build a new pc for my gf XD)



yogurt_21 said:


> dang didn't realize it's been over 20 years since the Pentium brand launched. Where has the time gone? At any rate it's a nice budget cpu but I'd expect the 2 threads to become an issue sooner or later. I'd at lease want a hyper threaded dual core.



all I remember is , penitum 4, it was famous when I was a child lol


----------



## CountryStack (Jul 11, 2014)

ok, I get it up to 4.5ghz
with intel cpu cooler
and the msi z97 gaming 5 mb

temp is around 30~60 degree~not bad,
but I dont have better cpu cooler, so will just stop here!


----------



## steamOS (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a question,about this two mobo,h97 pc mate or z97 series,which is best for g3258?have any benefits?


----------



## BertRobinson1982 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol!!Use g3258 oc up to 6.8 Ghz…

What the…


By the way.

My friend bought g3258 and msi z97 pc mate two days ago.

He tried oc, but there is a little problem.

Oc to 4.5 Ghz is easy, but if he want up to 4.6, pc will shut down.

Why his voltage just can set to 1.300 V?((can’t higher


----------

